# calculate sizes and type of wiring systems



## kevruta (Feb 13, 2007)

hi guys i have another question,

How calculate sizes and type of wiring systems, wiring enclosures and equipment and the importance of making calculations for this purpose


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

:laughing:


----------



## faber307 (Jan 22, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think it is safe to say reading the NEC Handbook from cover to cover will answer all these questions for you. :thumbsup:


----------

